#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Equipment Design Hanbook by Frank L. Evans Jr.

## tankapi

For all friends

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Equipment Design Hanbook by Frank L. Evans Jr.

----------


## nxh1707

> For all friends
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



A great Book. Plz kindly upload the whole of book If you can. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## AnandV

Thanx a bunch

----------


## rashed038

hi...nice book.  can u upload the whole book plz ???

----------


## tankapi

Estimated Friends
                        Lamentabously I have only this capters, I wait inthe future obtain others.

----------


## tankapi

Estimated Friends
                        Lamentabously I have only this chapters, I wait inthe future obtain others.

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Nice one....
Please anyone can share this entire book??

Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Nice one....
Please anyone can share this entire book??

Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## M5416

Even thought, thank a lot,

----------


## Tiberius

Thanks for the documentation

----------


## quimicuentas

Thanks a lot

quimicuentas

----------


## quimicuentas

Thanks a lot

quimicuentas

----------


## asadrasool

if anyone has the ABOVEGROUND STORAGE TANK BY PHILIP MYERS 


please upload itSee More: Equipment Design Hanbook by Frank L. Evans Jr.

----------


## mhuelva

I need the "Equipment Design Handbook" by Frank L. Evans.

If any people know when I can download, please, tell me. Is very important for me.

thanks in advance

----------


## nemesis

thanks!

----------


## motaleby

this is vol.2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ram

Pls post it in ifile.it / rapidshare account

ramnath

----------


## mhuelva

> this is vol.2
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thanks a lot motaleby, it's a fantastic post

----------


## praphulla.phirke

> this is vol.2
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Do you have Vol-I also???
I need it...

Thanks
Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## TOLGAUS

Thanks a lot  :Smile:

----------


## M5416

Pls post it in ifile.it 
Megaupload was blocked in my country

----------


## esar

thanks a lot

----------


## motaleby

Vol 2. from getpet with permission!!!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joe3112

Does anybody have Vol.-I, please upload

----------


## theushap

Hey hey great idea! That way people can name their tanks for visitors to see! Once again great idea!

See More: Equipment Design Hanbook by Frank L. Evans Jr.

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks

----------


## esar

thanks it is a great book

----------


## phemsie

I need ds chapters but i have problem downloading it from the site. can somebody help email it to my box femi_oworu@yahoo.com

----------


## aragorn

a great book.
thanks

----------


## spk

Thanks a lot

----------


## ppdesign

:Frown: i hav the whole book-Vol-2, but can any one advice me how to upload..it

----------


## PTQ

thanks...a lot

----------


## poony

thanks...you are great

----------


## egpetnetjon

thank a lot.

----------


## Blue666

Vol 2 can be downloaded here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rashed038

can any one upload vol 1

----------


## mirro

how about volume 1?


Please guys share itSee More: Equipment Design Hanbook by Frank L. Evans Jr.

----------


## shahryar

Thank you for sharing this great book.

----------


## INSTRUTECH

Please upload vol 1

----------

